# facebook won't load - all other pages will



## noodlez5663 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi and thank you for your help - this is driving me crazy. I have 2 computers here in the same house - one running wireless laptop that is working the same as usual and this one a Dell - desktop which will no longer open facebook in any browser. When I try to go to the page facebook.com using IE I get this

*Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage*

*Most likely causes:*


You are not connected to the Internet.
The website is encountering problems.
There might be a typing error in the address.
*What you can try:*

*







Diagnose Connection Problems *

* More information*

and when I try to go there thru Firefox i get this

The connection was reset

The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.

* The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few
moments.
* If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
connection.
* If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.

It has alwasy worked before and nothing has changed - the only thing I did the night before was run my symantic virus scan and I checked the box to remove broken entries from my registry - this shouldn't do anything - right ?

anyway thank you for your help - I would really like to get this computer fixed so the rest of the family can use it.

Using Operating System Vista Home

Kind regards,

Noodlez5663


----------



## noodlez5663 (Dec 8, 2010)

Okay FIXED - i wish I knew who to thank but i was reading on the forum and saw this answer and tried it 

went to Tools - Internet Options - Clear Browers History, and saved passwords 
cleared all 
restarted and it works 

thanks !!!


----------

